# networking script problems

## GNUtoo

#  /etc/init.d/net.wlan0_rename restart

 * Starting wlan0_rename

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0_rename

 *     no access points found

 *   Couldn't find any access points on wlan0_rename

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0_rename                                                                                                             [ !! ]

port3 devices # iwlist wlan0_rename scan

wlan0_rename  Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

# ifconfig wlan0_rename up

#  /etc/init.d/net.wlan0_rename restart

 * Starting wlan0_rename

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0_rename

 *     wlan0_rename connected to ESSID "wrt54gs" at 00:14:BF:E1:DA:DF

 *     in managed mode (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up wlan0_rename

 *     192.168.1.107/24                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.1.1 ...                                      

mabe it doesn't ifconfig up before scanning...

i've another issue with the scripts:

i've net.eth0 starting in the default runlevel even if i didn't add it to the runlevel

#rc-update net.eth0 show

* Runlevel doesn't exist: net.eth0

but when i start my computer it start net.eth0

how to remoove that...Last edited by GNUtoo on Tue Dec 26, 2006 6:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> when i start my computer it start net.eth0
> 
> how to remoove that...

 

it's probably added as a dependancy of some other initscripts.  I think if i had this problem I would first try to move /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/oldnet.eth0 or something so the initscripts think net.ra0 is the only one.  that might fix the problem.  

and why is your network device named wlan0_rename  ?  That can't be right...

----------

## Dan

```
rc-update show|grep net
```

 should show you them.

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

 should stop net.eth0 from starting

----------

## GNUtoo

i have 2 computers:

a Desktop with 2 network cards:

*one 10/100 integrated nic(net.eth1)

*one 10/100/100 pci nic(net.eth0)

the problem is that i use the 10/100 for acessing the internet and it want to start also the net.eth0

a laptop with the ralink card

----------

## GNUtoo

oops i realise that i've made a little error

i'll corect it it's

#rc-update net.eth0 show

Runlevel doesn't exost: net.eth0

----------

## GNUtoo

 *dcoats wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-update show|grep net
> ```
> ...

 

it doesn't show me net.eth0 but only net.eth1

----------

## erik258

i see now why you can't rename net.eth0 as a permanent solution.  i think there is a way to change the priority of network interfaces though...

----------

## GNUtoo

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> i see now why you can't rename net.eth0 as a permanent solution.  i think there is a way to change the priority of network interfaces though...

 

because sometimes i need it and so if i delete it or rename it i need to recreate ir each time i need it

----------

## GNUtoo

i am now with rt2x00 cvs driver(the non-cvs ebuild doesn't work) and i have huge problem finding my acess point despite of having a /etc/conf.d/net config file

it often want to connect to others acess point

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

prefered_aps=("wrt54gs")

blacklist_aps=("SpeedTouch3D86B2" "CAMBRIDGE" "enda" "Sally philips")

config_wrt54gs=( "192.168.1.107/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_wrt54gs=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

dns_servers_wrt54gs=( "212.68.193.110" "212.68.193.196" )

config_eth0=("192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255")

```

even if i am near my acess point it's hard to find it...is it the drivers?

by the way if the one who does the net.lo script is around i saw that wifi-radar that find more easely the ap than the script scan multiples times...not only once

----------

## erik258

GNUtoo, 

first of all,  *I wrote:*   

> i see now why you can't..

 Just wanted to make sure you knew i was on the same page as the rest.  I think i understand the situation about the multiple network interfaces.  

I was using serialmonkey's old ralink drivers long ago, and they worked but were pretty   buggy.  It was analagous to a car that to start the owner (and no other) lovingly turns the key, pumps the gas, and smacks the dashboard in just the right spot to get the engine to turn over or something.  The new driver was a redevelopment that evidently was badly needed but still is in progress.  

If you don't want to live on that particular bleeding edge (and i wouldn't blame you) you'll want to either replace the hardware or maybe try ndiswrapper.  In a little while the   native drivers should be better.

You can also set your AP manually with iwconfig.  Have you experimented with that stuff yet?

----------

## GNUtoo

i have 2 computers:

*a Desktop with a rt2500 pci card

*a laptop with a rt2500 pc-card

the Desktop has a 2.6.19 kernel so the rt2x00 doesn't build(i wait for them fixing it)

the laptop has recently switched from the rt2500 to the rt2x00 because the rt2500 sudenly stoped to work(didn't find my ap)

The problem is that the curent cvs seems a lot buggy and under huge changed(i have 2 nic: ra0 and wlan0_rename and no wlanmaster0)

I have also a non-buggy version that i used in my Desktiop...how can i do in order to use the cvs from my Desktop computer?

can i package the cvs and try write an ebuild using this package...how do i do that?

(i know more or less how to write an ebuild but not how to use a content that doesn't come from the web)

can cvs import an old version of the repository?

----------

## erik258

i think cvs can, but an easier solution would probably be to run a downgraded kernel on the laptop for a few weeks.

----------

## GNUtoo

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> i think cvs can, but an easier solution would probably be to run a downgraded kernel on the laptop for a few weeks.

 

the problem is that the laptop already has a downgraded kernel but the desktop just can't because it uses the new ide driver from 2.6.19 in order to have less ide errors

----------

